# insurance?????



## Figman (Oct 13, 2007)

hello all 
just sold my gtst and got my first gtr need some help where do i go for insurance? 3000 miles a year. cheers!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

I`ve moved this to the corect section, Just search through some of the other threads.


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)

Admiral worked out at £900 for the year for me. Next closest quote was £4000 !!


----------



## Figman (Oct 13, 2007)

*insurance*

thanks but got it for £526 fully comp through DNA import insurance:clap::thumbsup:


----------

